# Power RIP, MultiRIP, CobraRIP Setup Problems



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anybody using PowerRIP, MultiRIP, CobraRip got a question. I originally tried IProof,(distributor of these, along with the programmer of these programs), (all of which appear to be the same with some labeling differences), No response to request from help. Although the software says for tech support call IProof, The vendor of the product is good with general questions but these are a little detailed. Iproof handed me off to another guy, whom handed me off to another, none of which could answer the question. I reviewed all of Marks (DAguide videos, great job Mark, thanks for all your hard work, No it is not MultiRip I know you would jump on the problem.) But still a little lost.
1. In the status messages tab I never see anything but res requested 360x360 and BGRP 720x720. This leads me to question wether or not I am actually printing a 1440 white layer.
Will I ever see 1440 in the status messages??
2. When printing from corel draw x4, x3 I select white layer soft / or hard it gives me a single file in the processed jobs file and nothing in the pages to printer file. I can preview the file, but do nothing with it. 
3. The color auto mask works ok. 
4. These are printing from within corel draw using the advanced tab. I am using windows 7 and win XP. same results. I downloaded the trail version of MultiRip and got the same results on several different computer.
5. Tried with a PPD, checked the box in the corel print options. that gave an entirely different menu. (using the 2200 PPD provided with the program) tried without same
6. Probably operator error but When the programmer nor the distributor either cannot or will not answer the question I begin to wonder. Yes I read the manual, once again probably somewhere. 
Thanks to All


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

spiderx1 said:


> I reviewed all of Marks (DAguide videos, great job Mark, thanks for all your hard work, No it is not MultiRip I know you would jump on the problem.)


 
Thanks. This is why you hear so many people that stress that finding a supplier that provides good training and support is a definite must when it comes to dtg printing because it is so new.

Here is what I will tell you. Don't worry about the status message screen as I primarily use this for tech support and most of my customers never look at it. Focus on understanding the fields in the Advanced Option screen and make sure you understand what the different color layers will provide to you. Here is a link to the layers guide I created for MultiRIP GP - [media]http://www.multirip.com/manual/MRGPLayers.pdf[/media].

As you will read, some of the layers will require you to send the CMYK layer as well. (See page 4 of the document linked above). To get around this, some garment decorators will put a black background on the graphic and print using Color Layer Auto Mask Black Background. There are also several other options you can use to print files as well. You just need some basic understanding of the software.

I am not sure about your RIP, but if you have the option of using the Print From application (only available on new versions of the different RIPs), then you will find it much easier to create the underbase. But of course this requires you to use raster graphics (not a CorelDraw file).

Not sure what question you are asking about in CorelDraw. I do offer consulting services for garment decorators and use a remote access software that allows me to see your computer screen and assist you in learning the software. If this is something you are interested in, feel free to PM me.

Good luck with your printer,

Mark


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Mark, as usual very helpful with everyones questions. The coreldraw thing was I am using the "print to" via the advanced tab in the corel print menu. Guess I just don't understand the white layer mask soft issue. My instructions are the same as multirip word for word. And I cannot tell anything different when from 720 - 1440 as far as print time remains the same, number of bands, band height BGRP all stays the same. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe that these applications (at least PowerRIP Flexi-Jet) have a manual that is found in the application's documentation folder through the Start Menu. PowerRIP Flexi-Jet users can also call BelQuette for any questions with the software provided with their machine.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Been thru the manual several times. just trying to tell if the RIP is really producing a 1440 white layer. Other than actually printing, because when printing I can't tell the diff in speed it takes to print. I know that the white soft layer needs to be combined with the color layer, but I guess the steps I am doing are not correct. I get the white layer that I cannot print, the color layer will produce a 2nd white layer when I just select color layer. Some how these get combined. I thought print one then the other, normal. but the soft layer is not available to print. I am sure this one of these right in your face answers but. thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

spiderx1 said:


> My instructions are the same as multirip word for word.


Never knew Mr. Kennedy was such a fan a mine. I guess I should take that as a compliment.

Mark


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Never heard a negative word about you from anyone. Just a lot of praise and thanks.


----------



## pezlo4750 (Nov 13, 2009)

spiderx1 said:


> Never heard a negative word about you from anyone. Just a lot of praise and thanks.


I agree. Mark is very helpful.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

When you print a Soft White Mask Layer, it will not print until you send a color layer. It shouldn't print another white layer. Is this what's happening?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I do the soft layer it shows up in processed jobs. But not in pages to printer, expected. I can preview the white layer in processed jobs. I then do a color layer, sometimes it comes in with another white layer even though only color layer is selected. sometimes it comes in with just the color layer. So if I get just the color layer how do I combine the soft white with the color, the soft white never goes to the pages to printer. I am not spooling anything, everything is paused and I use resume when I am ready to print. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just ran it again, it came up with two layers (black cotton selected for material) color layer (only)
I then changed the ICM to graphics vs pictures, although it had ICM disabled and it gave me 1 color layer, I then changed back to ICM pictures ICM disabled it gave me 1 layer again. so now I have 1 color layer, 1 soft white layer, I do not see how to print the white layer.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

ICM has to do with the color management and should be left at default: the Method - ICM Disabled, and the Intent - Pictures. If you want to change the Intent, do so in the "Color Appearance". This has no effect on why or why you're not printing white. Which version of the software are you using?


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, that Ol' Mark is a cool dude  
This is actually pretty basic stuff that the distributor should be handling. The Cobra RIP is an OEM product so support should be handled by the OEM (only fair since they get to make the profit on the software). Sorry to hear you got left out in the cold.

1) The resolution reported at print-time is the resolution for the color layer. Yes, if you pick 1440 for the white you will get it, even if it says 720 or whatever.

2) The easiest way to use white ink in the "print-to" workflow is to use "Color Layer Auto Mask Black Bkgnd". See page 43 of the manual. Simply make the background of the artwork black then print using that layer type. Select your desired resolutions, etc. of course.

I don't know what printer you have so I can't really recommend specific print settings.

-- Fred


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Fred,actually I guess what confused me is the when the white layer is ripping the status messages for that layer still say 720x720. The original question was would I ever see 1440 on the RIP status. Guess the answer is no. This is exactly what John told me as well as the color layer auto mask black background was the best way to go. So this is my attempt to understand why would it never say 1440. Or how to merge the white layer soft with the color layer, sorry have not found that one in the manual, just that the white soft layer was ripped seperate from the color. Just cannot get the software to produce a page that can be selected to be sent to the printer. The printer is not the issue the software is. For most of the troubleshooting I am working with the MultiRip GP trial download. Easier for most to relate to. It is functioning the same as the Cobra. Same input same output. As far as the in's and out's of the programming and why the program is doing strange undocumented things should be the programmers responsibility to inform their vendors. I do not feel that I was left out in the cold by the vendor I had some very specific questions which I would only expect the programmer to answer. Such as after selecting a ripping a white soft layer, then ripping the color layer I get another different white layer, unless I change the ICM intent to graphics,(still disabled just selected graphics vs picture) then I just get the color layer. And the white soft printable thing, as mentioned earlier. Using Win 7 & and Win XP, MultiRip Gp Trial 744.1 from MultiRip Web site. Thanks for help and the reply.


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, to me it sounds like you're not using color layer auto mask black background, it sounds like you're using one of the manual modes (the soft-mask approach). That will not generate any output until the color layer is printed. Unless you're a power user defining your own white mask, you don't need to do that. This is all documented. It sounds like John told you to do that as well... but you're doing it another way.
As to why there are no pages in your output queue (I guess that's what you mean) I haven't a clue. I still don't know what kind of machine you're running or what your print settings are... or your software configuration for that matter so I'm very limited in what I can suggest. And yes, it does matter what printer you're running as certain drivers need to be loaded. What I do know is that there are *several thousand* people using this RIP every day without that problem. Maybe if you posted information about your setup, both hardware and softrware, I can be of more help.

-- Fred


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Using Win 7 and Win XP, MultiRip GP 744.1 trail, mrgp2200, actual printer is the Turbo Jet Kit Epson 2200 based kit, I am just using the MultiRip to trouble shoot, I use Cobra Rip to do the actual printing this is the same as MultiRip just different name, I did this to be sure that I was using current info, and it was easy to download the trail. The Turbo Jet DTG Kit prints great, you can see the videos on You Tube links are in the DIY section. My problems here do not involve the printer I am just looking at file outputs!!! Intell duo core, 1.5 TB yes TB, hard drive space, 8 gigs of ram, boosted to 12 gigs. Photoshop CS2, Corel X4, X3. Results are all the same, also tried another desktop (XP), two lap tops one Win 7 and one XP. If I try the white soft as in the docs. I get 1 white layer soft in processed jobs, nothing in pages to printer, expected, I then do the color layer, I then have under processed jobs a white layer and a color layer, under pages to printer I have only the color layer. under configure outputs I just have 1 job.


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

Let me be more specific. Here's the info I need:

*1) Printer Type*
2) White Resolution
3) Color Resolution
4) Layer Type (if printing "to" the RIP)
5) Media Type
6) Black Ink/Underbase Behavior
7) Imposition ID (if using step & repeat)

-- Fred


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

1.)Turbo Jet Epson 2200 based, using either Cobra2200 or Mrgp2200 , once again just looking at the file output. Everything printed to the printer is great, the rip works great in the modes that I have printed in the auto white layer or auto white black background. I am just trying use the other layer modes in this case the soft white, output in the auto modes seems superior to some other RIPS I have tried
2.)White Res 1440 (note: only 1440x720 available on 2200's)
3.)Color Res 720x720
4.) White Layer Soft
5.)Black Cotton
6.)No underlayer, No Black Ink
7.)No Step Repeat
This is for the white soft layer
Color layer same just change 4. to Color Layer
So how to marry up the white layer with the color layer, because only the color layer shows up in pages to printer.
Why is the color layer putting out a second white layer that is different in appearance than the soft white. Maybe because black cotton is selected as media, even though only color is selected for layer.
Thanks for taking the time, I know you are busy with your new product line.


----------



## Simple Simon (Jun 11, 2010)

Who sells the CobraRip Pro and what machine does it operate? I have a set and I am not sure to which machine it belongs.


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

That was an OEM version for the "CobraJet" which was a 2200-based printer, similar to the DTG Kiosk or the T-Jet.

-- Fred


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wiil run tjet2,kiosk2, with 2200 driver,or Tjet 3 with the 1800 driver


----------

